# What is it gonna be?



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

I mean what is gonna be the beer of Guitars Canada? Well, if one of us comes up with something *earth shattering* in some kind of way, we're going to have to raise our glasses for a toast. Who's gonna buy the rounds sort of thing? Lots of good beer in Canada...

So what is it going to be? I'll start it out. Here's an example:

A round of "Rickards" on me! This guy is alright!

Well, it doesn't sound that cool. But a nice cold Rickards, especially the Red, is cool with me.

What's yours?evilGuitar:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Deux d' Pic said:


> I mean what is gonna be the beer of Guitars Canada? Well, if one of us comes up with something *earth shattering* in some kind of way, we're going to have to raise our glasses for a toast. Who's gonna buy the rounds sort of thing? Lots of good beer in Canada...
> 
> So what is it going to be? I'll start it out. Here's an example:
> 
> ...



I like scotch, but when I drink beer it's Canada's Sleeman's for me.. cream ale, honey brown, all of it


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

neither of those are good beers.

Killkenny, Guinness, Heinekin, Holsten, and Kokanee, if I want something light.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> neither of those are good beers.
> 
> Killkenny, Guinness, Heinekin, Holsten, and Kokanee, if I want something light.


My bro came up and spent a few days with me last summer. Heinekein this and that, man you're paying over 20 bucks for a 12. C'mon. There's lots of good beer now on the market for under 15 bucks for 12.

I know I know, it's better beer yadee yadaa...:2guns:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm originally from Saskatchewan so I like it cheap and cold. Pilsner!!:2guns:


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

There's two kinds of beer.

1. Guinness

2. All the rest that think they're real beer.

But, being a Newfoundlander, pretty much anything will do, but I generally prefer English & Irish brews in general (Guinness, Newcastle Brown, Caffery's, Smithwicks, Kilkenny, Double Diamond, etc.). I draw the line at a couple of local ale's though - Black Horse, Dominion, and Jockey Club are absolutely vile.


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Kokanee??? That stuff tastes like cold vomit!!!

These are GOOD beers:

Black Wych
Bishop's Finger
Hobgoblin
Grolsch
Old Speckled Hen
Duckstein

Just to name a few.

...and of course the Smithwicks, Kilkenny, Newcastle Brown, Boddingtons, Guiness, Caffery's, etc, etc...


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I Huff Paint said:


> Kokanee??? That stuff tastes like cold vomit!!!
> 
> These are GOOD beers:
> 
> ...



you mean grolsch tastes like cold vomit...with an aftertaste of crap.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

guiness and all that are way too heavy for me..I'll go to a restaurant if I wanna get full...
I usually drink jack, but I have to go for beer, it's 1892 or india.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I'm originally from Saskatchewan so I like it cheap and cold. Pilsner!!:2guns:


Theres only one way to drink a Pilsner..... 










I'll drink just about any beer as long as someone else is paying and its cold...


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Of all the great beers here I drink corona...oh wait thats mexican  If I cant get that than the sleemans, any of 'em


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

hoser said:


> guiness and all that are way too heavy for me..I'll go to a restaurant if I wanna get full...
> I usually drink jack, but I have to go for beer, it's 1892 or india.


Ah - India. The beer I choose when I go to a party & don't want anyone else snatching my beer.  It's the only local beer with an animal on the label that I like.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> Of all the great beers here I drink corona...oh wait thats mexican  If I cant get that than the sleemans, any of 'em


That's one of the few beers I don't drink, it tastes like mexican piss.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> That's one of the few beers I don't drink, it tastes like mexican piss.


I don't know about mexican piss but I haven't found any mexican beer that i like. I'll drink Corona but only if it's the only thing available.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 5, 2006)

How about a good frosty molson canadian eh!


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

i will drink Molson but my heart belongs to Guinness.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Back in the days (i grew up around Quebec City), when you ordered a beer, you could just say "molson" and you'd get an "ex". When I moved to Ontario, one of the first time I went out, I ordered a molson. He/she looked at me and said "molson what?" 

The choices or beers were simpler back then (in Quebec anyways): molson (ex), laurentide, 50, brador or black label. There were others but these were the popular ones.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

And you guys have the nerve to call yourselves Canadian!! Moosehead`s the best, fheck the rest.

CT.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

JSD's Guitar Shack said:


> Theres only one way to drink a Pilsner.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats attractive.

CT.


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

The one and only!:food-smiley-004: 

http://www.genx40.com/images/2004c/fifty.JPG


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

marshallman said:


> The one and only!
> 
> http://www.genx40.com/images/2004c/fifty.JPG


50! 'hatha boy! just like his ol' man!   

Moosehead goes down good with a pound of goat cheese   

It's good beer, but I think it's an Ontario thing. I may be wrong.


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

ofender said:


> 50! 'hatha boy! just like his ol' man!
> 
> Moosehead goes down good with a pound of goat cheese
> 
> It's good beer, but I think it's an Ontario thing. I may be wrong.


I know it's a matter of taste, but I'll never refuse a beer. They're all good in my book.:rockon:


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

marshallman said:


> I know it's a matter of taste, but I'll never refuse a beer. They're all good in my book.:rockon:


hey, I'm just yanking yer chain. My old man always had his 24 of 50 *stashed* somewhere in the basement. I drank a lot of 50...


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Just got home, was in da mood for a brewsky so I stopped by and picked up a little 6 of Steelback *Red*. It's not as *red* as let's say a Rickards Red but it's pretty good. There's just one thing, and I hope that this is not the way o' da future, it's in a plastic bottle... with a screw cap!! I like my beer in a glass bottle and it feels a little strange.

On the other hand, no more beer bottle shattering if and when they hit the floor and it's "refundable where applicable" so it'll be lighter when I return the empties...:food-smiley-015:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i am absolutely addicted to mcewans india pale ale, a scottish beer. extremely hard to find, for some reason.

has anyone tried it?


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

There's always Canadian in the fridge, but I treat myself to Guinness.

So, uhhh, no one mentioned Trois Pistoles.
10% by volume and comes in a pint bottle with a real cork. 

*ahem* tabernac.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

I wish that I had a pc like this at my workplace... :food-smiley-004: 

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j228/ofender/Fixanoldpc.jpg


----------



## PintoMusic (Feb 5, 2006)

In honour of the "starving musician", I nominate Lucky Lager:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

So glad I don't have a taste for beer.

Actually, that's putting it mildly. Not only do I not like the taste. I also don't particularly enjoy the company of those who indulge for the most part (at least while they're indulging).

Enjoy!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> So glad I don't have a taste for beer.
> 
> Actually, that's putting it mildly. Not only do I not like the taste. I also don't particularly enjoy the company of those who indulge for the most part (at least while they're indulging).
> 
> Enjoy!




Hmmm, quite.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Actually, my comments go for alcohol in general.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

There is a difference between those who indulge and those who casually enjoy 1-2. 

In general I do feel that people change quite a lot when their personality changes due to drinking.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

As a non-drinker, I always find it somewhat amusing, often shaking my head, at how people's behavior changes and intelligence lowers, the more inebriated they get.

I remember one time a long time ago when some friends and I would get together and regularly get blotto while discussing life, the universe and everything. One night, we thought that we should record all these brilliant discussions of which we only could muster a vague memory the next day.

Listening back to those tapes was so embarrassing, the discussions so heartfelt yet so inane and silly, that it was overwhelmingly decided to not just erase them, but throw them in the fire to destroy them as quickly and thoroughly as possible. It was good for a laugh, but I vowed not only to never be recorded in a state of inebriation ever again, but also to never think for a second that booze and recreational drugs make anyone smarter in any way.

That being said, I do sometimes miss my Guinness Dark Ale...


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

> but also to never think for a second that booze and recreational drugs make anyone smarter in any way.


Drank a lot in my college days. It certainly didn't help my education.

I too have a very low tolerance for excessive drinkers. But I do like to have a good beer. Typically when the wife and I are making dinner I have my one beer. 

Too add to the list:
Asahi (Japan)
Becks (Germany)
Warsteiner (Germany)
Windhoek (Namibia)

Domestic - Alexander Keith's IPA, and Upper Canada Lager.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

I find it amusing someone dug up an 8 year old thread just to go high horse on people who enjoy having a few drinks...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm on the left and my wife's on the right.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

If it were available here, this might go over with the metal players...


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2014)

as long as it's wet and alcoholic.



marshallman said:


> The one and only!:food-smiley-004:


alka seltzer, tang and a 50 / it's all over / hangover


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Disbeat said:


> I find it amusing someone dug up an 8 year old thread just to go high horse on people who enjoy having a few drinks...


Actually I didn't go digging. For some reason this thread was at the top. I merely responded.

As for the high horse BS, you're entitled to your opinion. 

Walk into a bar sober sometime and hang out for a half hour near closing time. Then tell me how high my horse is again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2014)

Working afternoon shift, I've shown up at parties/bars after everyone's 
half in the bag. Funny shit. Then I pound it back to catch up. lol.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

They weren't asking who gets the most hammered and spouts the most BS at the end of the night in a bar.
Just what kind of suds people enjoy. 
We get it, you don't like alcohol or being around people who drink it, your point has been made clear in the past.
Others on here do enjoy a sociable and believe it or not, I bet most don't turn into jackass's after a drink or 2.
People have pointed the high horse in your direction more then once it's not just me.



Milkman said:


> Actually I didn't go digging. For some reason this thread was at the top. I merely responded.
> 
> As for the high horse BS, you're entitled to your opinion.
> 
> Walk into a bar sober sometime and hang out for a half hour near closing time. Then tell me how high my horse is again.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Disbeat said:


> They weren't asking who gets the most hammered and spouts the most BS at the end of the night in a bar.
> Just what kind of suds people enjoy.
> We get it, you don't like alcohol or being around people who drink it, your point has been made clear in the past.
> Others on here do enjoy a sociable and believe it or not, I bet most don't turn into jackass's after a drink or 2.
> People have pointed the high horse in your direction more then once it's not just me.


Yeah, lots of people don't appreciate reality. It's ok. Ignore me. I do it for others.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

The reality of what?
Please enlighten me...


Milkman said:


> Yeah, lots of people don't appreciate reality. It's ok. Ignore me. I do it for others.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

High horse or no high horse, you have to admit - unless you're drunk, people who are drunk SUCK to be around. I can't remember a time where the converse was true.

That is EXACTLY why I choose to drink at my wife's work parties. Not only so I can tolerate (or be numb to) the people around me, but so I can make them all uncomfortable.

You guys would HATE me. Milkman, you would surely wanna punch me. 

I wish I had a video of this one time I was out with my wife's friends, and I downed as much wine as I could before the meal came. I knew every one there (for at least 7 years), but because they meant so little to me (they are awful people), I started congratulating the wrong people who were expecting a baby. I also screwed up who was married to who. 

*It was classic*. I cried laughing the whole way home when my wife was trying to explain what happened. I was still drunk, so it was like she was telling a story about someone else, and I was just listening to the funniest story EVER.

aah, booze.

and - to keep it relevant - I like ice cold coronas with the lime. Canadian beer _was_ sleeman's, but it seems like they've done something funny with the carbonation.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Disbeat said:


> The reality of what?
> Please enlighten me...


LMAO, seriously?

The reality that booze does not make people as entertaining and enlightened as they think.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Again, still not sure how this relates in any way to people asking what ya grab when ya have a beer?


Milkman said:


> LMAO, seriously?
> 
> The reality that booze does not make people as entertaining and enlightened as they think.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't drink as much beer as I used to nowadays. But I do try to support local microbreweries around here. If I'm in a bar, Keiths or Coronas are usually what I ask for.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

As I mentioned before, I don't drink alcohol any more but I still haven't found any very good non-alcohol beers. Becks is the best I've found but it's still pretty awful. Does anyone here know of any that are at least a reasonable approximation of real beer?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Ontario microbrew for me. I like the Muskoka Mad Tom IPA and Flying Monkeys Atomic IPA a lot. 

http://www.muskokabrewery.com/mad-tom-ipa.php
http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/flying-monkeys-smashbomb-atomic-ipa/123892/

I also love St Ambroise Oatmeal Stout. Made in Montreal, black, a lot like guiness but a bit fresher tasting.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> As I mentioned before, I don't drink alcohol any more but I still haven't found any very good non-alcohol beers. Becks is the best I've found but it's still pretty awful. Does anyone here know of any that are at least a reasonable approximation of real beer?


I remember my mother buying me that stuff when I was a teenager, thinking it would keep me from wanting the real thing,lol.
truth is, if beer didn't have alcohol, I wouldn't touch it (or anything that tasted like it) with a 10 ft pole


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, I thought I might be chasing air with that question but I thought I'd throw it out there anyway.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> Yeah, I thought I might be chasing air with that question but I thought I'd throw it out there anyway.


Nah it's a good question, I'm sure there's a market out there for it with ppl who like beer much more than I do.
id take a good margarita over a beer any day of the week  but it in some circles it just isn't as socially acceptable as a bottle of brew,


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2014)

bluzfish said:


> As I mentioned before, I don't drink alcohol any more but I still haven't found any very good non-alcohol beers. Becks is the best I've found but it's still pretty awful. Does anyone here know of any that are at least a reasonable approximation of real beer?


There's actually no non-alcoholic beers, but low alcoholic. 0.5% or less by volume.
This site may give you a selection to choose from. http://www.beeradvocate.com/lists/style/5/


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Cool. Thanks for the link. I may check some of those out.

My search is due to my doctors warning me to stay away from alcohol. I guess my youthful "look what I can do to my body and still survive" way of life had it's limits. But low alcohol could still be in the picture on occasion.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I go through maybe a case of beer a year. This year I gladly went with 











I went a long time going into the beer store and picking up 6 of different "craft" brews. But I started noticing that they all kinda taste the same. A huge over abundance of hops. I don't know when this became the IN thing to do, but there are a lot of folks doing the same thing and it does not taste good.

I drank Molson Canadian for about 30 years until they got in bed with Coors, and I thought that was enough of that because if anyone knows how to ruin a beer, it's Coors. 

I still love the occasional Guinness, and sometimes I am a spilly drinker (Keiths). Of course a Hiney or a Lowenbrau is always welcome too.


----------

